# Creature Crate



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

Here's some pix of the creature crate i'm working on..

air prop cylinder lifts the corner up & down while a wiper motor pops the lid.
just working on the wiper cam & mounting hardware so it's not pictured yet.
then a four banger to control the motors & sound, etc.

box is 2 foot square made from an old pallet/skid, 
the rest of the chain & handles are getting a rust treatment.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

The wood is weathered just right! Cant wait to see it in action...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Really liking what you have stenciled on the box


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

thanks guys, it's comin' along. 

@Hairazor i made the stencils from sticky (sign lettering) vinyl, cut on a silhouette cameo.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Totally agree, loving the stenciling and wood looks just right.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow! You weren't joking, you have been busy! Nice construction of the box, and I agree with the prior posts, the age on the wood is awesome. How'd you pull the pallet apart? The old fashioned way with brute strength? Or a saw?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thumbs up to the stenciling, too - really sells the prop visually.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Yup, pretty sweet!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

thanks everyone, was having an issue trying to find an M8 coupling nut for the wiper motor/cam assembly. 
had to find an industrial fastner supply as lowes/rona/homehardware/canadian tire don't carry them around here.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

now that i have fourbanger parts i can finish this prop..

just going through sound effects;


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There are some vintage cheesy monsters in that video:jol:


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i think alligator might work


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the real animal sounds, too. Crocodiles make some pretty spooky sounds as well:


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

thanks roxy, now i have lots of choices ..
time to make more crates


----------

